# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Las obras de permeabilización de azudes en el Alto Oria son eficaces para el tránsito de peces

## NoRegistrado

Como no he encontrado un subforo de medio ambiente, lo he colocado aquí.




> *La actuación consistió en demoler parte de los mismos y ejecutar una rampa de escollera*
> En 2011 la Agencia Vasca del Agua – URA actuó en tres azudes (Magdalena, Santa Cruz y Armaola) en la cabecera del río Oria con el fin de permitir el tránsito de peces en un tramo de gran valor ambiental. La actuación, consistente en la demolición parcial y en la construcción de rampas de escollera, contó con la colaboración de la Diputación Foral de Gipuzkoa a través de la redacción de los proyectos de obras, y completó dos obras previas de carácter similar llevadas a cabo por la propia Diputación (permeabilización de los azudes de Goya y Arimasagasti). De esta forma, las actuaciones tenían como objetivo conjunto restaurar la continuidad fluvial en un tramo de más de 5 Km de longitud. El estudio concluye que la eficacia de las rampas analizadas es óptima, constatándose que tras las obras la actividad y los desplazamientos efectuados por las truchas marcadas durante el periodo de estudio son notables. 
>     Según informa la propia Agencia del Agua Vasca en un comunicado, a la luz del resultado del estudio, las obras realizadas han permitido que la práctica totalidad de estos ejemplares superen una o varias veces las rampas objeto de evaluación, no observándose diferencia de resultados en relación con las características biométricas de estos ejemplares (de las que se puede derivar una mayor o menor capacidad natatoria), ni diferencias significativas derivadas del caudal medio de paso de las rampas analizadas.
>     Las obras de permeabilización de los Azudes de Magdalena, Santa Cruz y Armaola son actuaciones de restauración fluvial: actuaciones con las que se trata de recuperar las condiciones morfológicas de los cauces de nuestros ríos (en este caso la continuidad longitudinal del curso fluvial, el respeto de caudales para cada época del año, y posibilitar el transporte de sedimentos y nutrientes desde las cabeceras hasta el mar) y con ellas las comunidades biológicas asociadas.
>     Probablemente, este es uno de los retos más importantes a los que las diferentes administraciones vinculadas al medio hídrico en Euskadi se enfrentan. Y es que el objetivo de alcanzar el buen estado ecológico de las aguas superficiales — establecido en la Directiva marco del Agua (60/2000/CEE)— requiere inexcusablemente la recuperación progresiva del medio fluvial, tratando de revertirlo en la medida de lo posible, a su forma y presencia originales.
>     Sin duda, la presencia de obstáculos como son los azudes y presas interfieren en la dinámica y procesos hidromorfológicos fluviales, y generan alteraciones en el ecosistema fluvial: modificando el transporte de sedimentos y nutrientes; alterando y perjudicando los movimientos migratorios de la fauna piscícola en sentido ascendente y descendente; pudiendo llegar a generar el declive y extinción de numerosas especies.
>     Las distintas administraciones que trabajan en la CAPV han realizado numerosas actuaciones de permeabilización de obstáculos (principalmente azudes) desde la década de los noventa en las principales cuencas fluviales. En estas actuaciones, siempre que ello sea factible, es preferible optar por la restauración del medio a su estado original retirando el obstáculo, y cuando eso no es posible, se centran en permitir la circulación (en sentido ascendente y descendente) tanto de sedimentos y nutrientes como de las comunidades biológicas asociadas.


http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...e%20peces.aspx

La verdad, es que viendo la fotografía, es una solución magnífica, mucho mejor que las escalas que he visto (la mayoría no sirven). Podrían adoptarla para el dique inundable de Buendía, ya que el agua que aporta el Guadiela tiene un buen caudal.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

